# Dixon Embarrasses the Family.



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

I can just imagine everyone anticipating his jump, but then he never jumps! lol. Good try Dixon. Congratulations on your marriage as well!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

No embarrassement! I bet he will get it if you keep trying! 

Great pictures too, it's good to see you posting, been a while.


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

Denzel is gorgeous  congrats!!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

LOL... good for you and Dixon!!! Sounds like a really fun day! Jersey going off a dock is a sight to see... picture a child just learning to dive. They tell the child, squat down a bit, put your arms over your head and just lean over real easy until you fall right in. So he does, a teensy bit at a time, and then just as he's about to fall, the child lifts his head and does an atrocious belly flop. Yes, that child is Jersey (and many years ago, it was me... LOL... I was on a swim team from 5 yrs on, but didn't learn to dive until I was 9 or 10). Something tells me Dixon will take that leap long before Jersey does... keep practicing in fun situations! 

Moxie looks great!! And congrats on Denny... he's a looker too!!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Moxie, Dixon and Denzel are all good looking animals. Hope you were expecting the cat! I'd be super peeved to get an animal as a present unless I was ready for it. :


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I told the breeder that my fiance and I wanted to be considered for a home for Denzel when they retired him from breeding. They gave him to us as a wedding gift. We couldn't be more pleased. But yes we don't need any more animal wedding gifts...

He is getting a puppy for his birthday this year (ie we both go to the shelter and pick out a dog together, call it his and I train it), in june, so after we are settled and have been married for half a year (we get married in october)

It's hard for him in the navy since he'll be gone so much, but I don't mind a third dog and the cat, they really for me are my distraction while he is gone!!

I know I have been MIA, I have been busy with work, wedding plans, moving plans, and paperwork so that all of my babies can get into Hawaii without quarantine.


----------

